# could someone explain RN #'s to me please?



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

or link me to a relevant thread. my forum search stinks so anything useful would be appreciated. 

am I correct in assuming that an RN# is necessary if you're selling wholesale only? I know it's an identification # used by a lot of apparel companies but if you're printing on tees like American Apparel where the washing instructions/country of origin are already provided do I need it for my own stuff?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Unless you are relabeling the American Apparels, you don't need your own #. Even if you do relabel them, as long as you include their RN# on your label, you still would not need your own.

The left column of this page, under Resources, has links to the FTC relabeling website and RN database.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

They're actually needed for *retail* (end customer) rather than wholesale sales. But as Joe said, you can use the one from the manufacturer.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

Solmu said:


> They're actually needed for *retail* (end customer) rather than wholesale sales. But as Joe said, you can use the one from the manufacturer.


thanks. so, when I get tees from the screenprinter the garments will already have an RN#, therefore I wouldn't need to worry about it, correct? and if I made my own tags I could just include the RN# from the tag already provided on the t-shirt? i'm being incredibly thick about this whole thing


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

gaseousclay said:


> so, when I get tees from the screenprinter the garments will already have an RN#, therefore I wouldn't need to worry about it, correct?


That should (and usually will) be the case, yes.



gaseousclay said:


> and if I made my own tags I could just include the RN# from the tag already provided on the t-shirt?


Yes.

The RN needs to be (and I'm paraphrasing from memory here) for "a company involved in the manufacture of the product". So if you use a pre-made blank, you can use their RN. If you wanted to get your own RN and use that, that would be okay too (but not necessary).


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks for the clarification.


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks for this info.


----------

